# 2nd pro meeting



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I couldnt make it I was shooting off at the time,but I hope things were a little calmer than the first one.Don Ward Senior Pro


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

I know I am not a "PRO" but I'd like to know what goes on in those meetings!


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

2nd meeting was productive.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

2-STROKE said:


> 2nd meeting was productive.


That's good to hear.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

ruttinbuck said:


> I know I am not a "PRO" but I'd like to know what goes on in those meetings!


You gotsta pony up to find out!! You don't get to se the cards un played for free! Ken


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Kinda like Nancy P.........*



I BOW 2 said:


> You gotsta pony up to find out!! You don't get to se the cards un played for free! Ken


You have to pass the bill so you can find out what's in it! Bull!

The subject matter of the Pro Meetings should be made public knowledge so we can be assured they are policing there ranks. 

But then again I just a nobody.

SLash


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I couldn't be there for the 2nd one. Had to get back to pick up the boys. Would have been there if I could have.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

SLash said:


> You have to pass the bill so you can find out what's in it! Bull!
> 
> The subject matter of the Pro Meetings should be made public knowledge so we can be assured they are policing there ranks.
> 
> ...


no it's more of keeping the family dirty laundry in the family not on the front lawn for the neighbors to gawk at!!!


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Slash, there really isn't much to police anyway. We are really just another division in the NFAA. The difference being that we shoot for money instead of trophies. We have relatively no power or influence over much of anything that goes on. We do have a pro chair but that person can only sit in and make suggestions. The chair has no vote. All rules for our division are made by the NFAA. the majority of the topics have been about promotion and expansion of archery as a whole and ultimatley the pro divisions.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

ruttinbuck said:


> I know I am not a "PRO" but I'd like to know what goes on in those meetings!


Pro Stuff


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

SLash said:


> You have to pass the bill so you can find out what's in it! Bull!
> 
> The subject matter of the Pro Meetings should be made public knowledge so we can be assured they are policing there ranks.
> 
> ...


We are taking care of our division just fine. Plus, we have 50 directors and 10 council members to keep tabs on anything we get into. Everything that comes out of our meetings are eventually dropped in a trash can or "made public" as a new policy, so you'll ether have to join the pros to watch what we are doing, or be patient enough for it to become policy.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey! All you pros that were in the meeting and those that were not, we are still talking about our progress on the issues and creating more action items over on www.archerylive.com. You'll have to join the discussion or live with what we manage to get done QUIETLY. 

Again, sorry, but you have to be a pro to participate there.


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Used to be.........*



GRIV said:


> We are taking care of our division just fine. Plus, we have 50 directors and 10 council members to keep tabs on anything we get into. Everything that comes out of our meetings are eventually dropped in a trash can or "made public" as a new policy, so you'll ether have to join the pros to watch what we are doing, or be patient enough for it to become policy.


Griv, If you had checked my profile you would see that at one time a I was a Pro, both NFAA and PAA. So I know how the game is played and perhaps it's time to make a change. A little transparency could go a long way in drawing new shooters into the Pro ranks. Try to remember you put your pants on "one leg at a time" too.

SLash


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

SLash said:


> Griv, If you had checked my profile you would see that at one time a I was a Pro, both NFAA and PAA. So I know how the game is played and perhaps it's time to make a change. A little transparency could go a long way in drawing new shooters into the Pro ranks. Try to remember you put your pants on "one leg at a time" too.
> 
> SLash


If you would like to be part of the change, rejoin the Pro ranks....


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

SLash said:


> Griv, If you had checked my profile you would see that at one time a I was a Pro, both NFAA and PAA. So I know how the game is played and perhaps it's time to make a change. A little transparency could go a long way in drawing new shooters into the Pro ranks. Try to remember you put your pants on "one leg at a time" too.
> 
> SLash


Totally get where you are coming from here. But keeping meetings closed to everyone but pros is not about elitism. It's about limiting the amount of cooks in our kitchen. A whole bunch of opinions from people who are not in the pro ranks just muddies the water to the point we would be frozen in place. 

Transparency in policy making won't do anything towards increasing participation in the pros. Concentrating on actually having a real pro association with a real agenda for the promotion of archery as a professional and recreational sport is what will create more pros. 

Teaching current pros how to interact effectively with the archery public and grow the sport is what we need. Creating a vehicle to promote each pro division within the constraints of the Pro Association umbrella will grow each division individually. Helping pros who are great shooters but have no idea how to teach others what they do to give workshops and get their know how on paper, and in the NFAA Magazine will grow the pros and the sport. 

I as part of a group of interested pros and volunteers are working in this direction. I have spent my time working for the NFAA with the goal of attracting more support for the NFAA and World Archery Festival through higher vendor participation in the shows, higher pro participation in the magazine, and facilitating a better experience for the crowds during the shoot-offs this year, and more informational seminars at the shoots for the shooters to attend. 

I challenge every pro within sight of this to DO MORE. Ask me, Dianne Watson (pro chair), Bruce Cull, Marihelen Rogers, or any other NFAA worker bee - What can I do? 

The NFAA is not a "they" organization it's a "WE" - Right now the few out there are killing themselves to get what we have going done. We need more people who can bring what they are good at to bear to help the Pro organization and the NFAA as a whole. 

Currently we need - Marketing professionals, Web designers, Web Programmers, Print Designers, Copy writers, Photographers, professional event planners, people with contacts within big sponsor possibilities, and teaching professionals.

Call us! DO SOMETHING!


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*No more cooks......*

I agree that you don't need any more cooks in your kitchen, but it would be nice to see what's on the menu. I really don't think most non pros want to tell you what to do or how to do it. They for the most part are just curious as to what's going on and perhaps what's on the horizon. You catch more flies when the honey jar is open than when the honey jar is closed.

SLash


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Thanks for the invite.......*



Scott.Barrett said:


> If you would like to be part of the change, rejoin the Pro ranks....


Scott, thanks for the invitation to rejoin the Pro Division. However at this time I must decline your offer. I now shoot for recreation not fame. I no longer have the time or energy to devote to the sport to compete professionally. I hope you shoot well and long. As I think back on shoots and friends it always brings a smile to my face and heart.

SLash


----------

